# I got kicked in the knee!



## whitetrashwarmblood

Yesterday I went out on a trail ride with my friends. I was riding a gelding named Duke, and the girl in front of me was riding a mare named Comet. We were trotting, and I looked down for a second to put something in my pocket. As soon as I looked back up all I saw was Comet's hind foot flying straight towards me! I heard the CLAP when the shoe on her hoof came in contact with my knee cap, and boy did it hurt! I was in so much pain that I got dizzy on the walk back, and had to lay on Duke's neck for a few minutes.

I was wearing jeans, so I didn't realize how bad it was until I got off Duke and sat down. The borium on her shoe had taken off a chunk of my skin just under my knee cap. My entire knee is swollen in the position I was in while I was on Duke. It's all black and blue, and I can barely walk because the swelling is pushing my knee cap up. 

I've never gotten kicked before, so this has been quite an experience! lol


----------



## sandy2u1

OMG that's terrible! You should probably have that knee x-rayed.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Welcome to the club!
I got kicked about 3 1/2 months ago in the side of my knee. I have damage to my MCL and meniscus. I would suggest you go to your physician to make sure nothing is damaged. 
I still need a knee brace, and still need to use crutches the odd day (I was supposed to be on them for about 5 weeks!) here and there. Running and riding is still out.
I hope your injuries are just superficial!


----------



## kathryn

Aw I am so sorry, and to you too JDI! I always forget how horses can actually hurt me, so I am sorry you had to be reminded this way! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

sandy2u1, JustDressageIt
I'm planning on going to the doctor. The swelling has gone down A LOT though from yesterday, and I can walk a lot better and easier as well. But the bruising did get a lot worse.

kathryn
Thank you. That mare is known for being moody. Just last week she kicked a boy in the ankle on his horse. Same situation.


----------



## JustDressageIt

If you can walk well, then I doubt there's too much damage (I was hobbling/on crutches for weeks) but it's always good to get it checked out.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

JustDressageIt said:


> If you can walk well, then I doubt there's too much damage (I was hobbling/on crutches for weeks) but it's always good to get it checked out.


Yea, I figured if the swelling goes down (which it did), and if I can walk on it then I doubt there's nothing seriously wrong. 
My boss was worried that maybe she chipped a bone in my knee? But I don't think there's a lot that they can do about that even if she did.


----------



## Walkamile

Wow! That's always been one of my worries, getting kicked in the knee while on horse back. Sorry it happened to you (and you to JDI). Glad the swelling in going down and you're getting around easier.

Boy if there ever is a good candidate for spaying a mare , she's it! :shock:


----------



## iridehorses

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> Yea, I figured if the swelling goes down (which it did), and if I can walk on it then I doubt there's nothing seriously wrong.
> My boss was worried that maybe she chipped a bone in my knee? But I don't think there's a lot that they can do about that even if she did.


Actually none of that is true. Many years ago my wife broke her foot but was able to walk on it for days before I convinced her to get it xrayed and she needed a cast for 6 weeks. As for a chip, it can be and probably should be removed.

Things can happen fast on a horse! I was working with a new horse a few weeks ago and in the blink of an eye, Boomer spun and gave a kick that was intended (I hope) for the new horse but got me in my butt - I wasn't able to sit comfortably for 2 days. :lol:


----------



## MIEventer

I am so sorry to hear about your injury, and the knee of all places. 

My heart goes out to you and JDI.


----------



## farmpony84

...Ouchie....


----------



## Jillyann

AHH! I have knee problems as it is already. If I got kicked in the knee, I probably would have a hard time walking ever again. Let alone riding. I am sorry to hear about that!!!
You should probably go and get it Xrayed, because I fell off a trampoline a few years ago, and broke my foot, and continued to jump on the trampoline and walk around. However, it did hurt like a b*tch, but I was in a cast for 4 or 5 weeks. And it wasnt until a few days after it happened I went in.

Better safe then sorry! But glad you are okay otherwise!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

dontcha just hate knee problems  feel better


----------



## TaMMa89

Ouch! Glad to hear you're going to meet your physician, I suggest it too.

Get well soon!


----------



## goldilockz

Yikes! I hope it heals up nice and doesn't give you any problems in the future!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Thanks guys!


----------

